# Northwest Indiana may 3



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

[/url] 

Found these gems today, me and a buddy found about 70 greys and a few yellows.


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

<a href="">


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## foolproof (May 4, 2013)

well done


----------



## mark1967 (Apr 30, 2013)

nice find


----------

